# Roo or hen?



## ChickenMamaLora (Mar 31, 2016)

This is our silver laced polish...about 6 wks old. Any idea if hen or roo? Thanks for the help!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Look to see if the head feathers are rounded or pointed on the ends. If they're round it's a girl, if pointy it's a boy.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think it's a girl. I'll show you mine


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Looks like a girl to me...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think from your's stance it seems like a female.


----------



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm guessing girl- she doesn't have that slicked back "greaser" look


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I think it's a girl. I'll show you mine


Did I say girl? Like Laverne?


----------

